
A Bit of Context on Trump, NATO, and Germany - jseliger
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/01/bit-context-trump-nato.html
======
jibalt
The commenters rip into the author for putting his tribalism aside long enough
to be sensible on one subject. That site is quite the cesspool.

